# Gengetsu Passaround



## Namaxy

OK - I asked about this earlier, and there was a lot of interest, so this is the sign up thread. If you missed the other thread, this is for a Gengetsu stainless clad, white #2 240 gyuto. The middle knife in this photo:





More or less the usual conditions apply: Be known here; no modifications to the knife; sharpen if you know what you're doing; be ready to ship and insure to the next person etc. Reviews and photos not required but most welcome.

I'll handle logistics...I ask primarily that you are responsive. Thanks!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

I'd like to be included, please.

Rick


----------



## wenus2

Yes please. Thanks again Neal.


----------



## Cutty Sharp

Me too, please!


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Thanks for sharing the love Neal but i'm going to sit this one out. Very kind of you though.


----------



## daveb

The Gengetsu is on my wish list. Would appreciate the opportunity to "test drive" one for a week. I'm not a prolific poster but have met (mostly thru paypal) many here.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## Namaxy

OK - thanks for the responses. Between threads and PM's here is what I have:

Pensacola Tiger
Wenus2
CuttySarp
DaveB
JohnyChai
Crothipt
Zwiefel
Kalaeb
Chinacats
Obtuse
Edipisreks

Let me know if you responded to me and I somehow missed you. I'll try to work out an order that makes logistical sense - there are a couple of long distance ships that I don't want anyone to feel stuck with, so I will take care of those and may do those first so that when the knife returns state-side everyone can take care of shipping themselves.

Thanks -


----------



## Crothcipt

Can't wait.


----------



## Namaxy

Knife is inbound to Cutty Sharp. Once he has it, I will post next destination. My logic was to get the abroad shipping out of the way at my expense, then once the knife gets back stateside, follow a normal PA pattern.


----------



## Cutty Sharp

Good news for the next in line (waiting in Hawaii I hear) but bad news for me, as we didn't use the right shipping method to Seoul and I've had to return the knife without having seen it. Disappointed and I'll have to pay Neal back for the shipping. Knife on its way back to MA.


----------



## Zwiefel

that sux Mr. Sharp.


----------



## Cutty Sharp

Yup!  customs problem here and huge import tax. Would have had it for a week during my holidays, too! Thanks again to Namaxy for trying.


----------



## wenus2

What ever happened to this?
Did Cutty break it?


----------



## Cutty Sharp

wenus2 said:


> What ever happened to this? Did Cutty break it?



Well, you know me. I certainly didn't have it re-handled! :spiteful:

I never got to see the knife, and just know that it was returned to Namaxy in Sept/early-Oct. I'd assumed the passaround would proceed from there.


----------



## Namaxy

So...without going into details, it has been an ordeal to pry the knife from local customs, but I finally have it back. I will restart the Passaround, however, as luck would have it, just as I got my knife back I also received the Heiji PA started by Piton. It makes for a perfect comparison, so I'll take a few measurements first.


----------



## cclin

Neal, may I jump-in for this Passaround? I always want to try Gengetsu!!


----------



## kalaeb

Any update on this one?


----------



## panda

anyone have a semi-stainless version to passaround? would love to give that a try along with yoshikane sld/skd as they seem to be similar?


----------

